# health insurance for seniors?



## 1vegan4life (2 mo ago)

We are hoping to move to Portugal in 2024/25. I'm concerned that my husband will not be able to get private insurance (he will be 73 by then). He also had lymphoma in the past. Does anyone know if he's even be able to get insurance in Portugal, and the cost?
Thank you.
Priscilla


----------

